# Monetizing points with HGVCmax



## Braces43! (Jul 31, 2022)

I posted the below on the HGVC forum as my wife and I are longtime HGVC members.  It was suggested that we also post it on the Diamond forum as I believe what I am referring to is a long time Diamond practice/perk that HGVC is adopting?  If so, can Diamond members respond if they are familiar with the monetizing of your points for cruises specifically?  Any insight would be much appreciated.


My wife and I just returned from a nice stay at the HGVC Tuscany in Orlando. We were not planning on doing the "update" but they offered us $200 and we were a little interested to hear what they had to say about the HGVCmax program. Really nothing of much interest to us except they mentioned the opportunity of "monetize" your points to use on flights, cruises, etc. at a rate of .30 cents per point for Elite Plus if one was in the Max program. For example, if one has 40,000 points you could "monetize" them to equal $12,000. This did not make any sense to me as my MF are about $4,200 for a little shy of 40,000 points and I can convert $4,200 into $12,000 worth of other vacations? He further stated that the one would pay the "best available" rate for any cruise or flight booking which is contrary to the ridiculous prices that are typically offered if one uses points for a cruise.

I questioned him several times on this "monetizing" points as it certainly was attractive as presented but I have learned over the years that things are usually not exactly as they are presented. Needless to say, we took our $200, and did not upgrade. However, I would like to know if anyone else has been told about this "monetizing" of points and could clarify of debunk what we were told.


----------



## chemteach (Jul 31, 2022)

As far as I've seen, this use of points only works for very expensive trips that are way over-priced.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 31, 2022)

chemteach said:


> As far as I've seen, this use of points only works for very expensive trips that are way over-priced.


That has been our experience. Whenever we are in a timeshare sales presentation and tell the reps how bad a deal points are for cruises, they always pull up the high end stuff or river crises. It makes no sense for mainline cruises from the continental USA.


----------

